# Suche Filme wie Red, Prinz aus Zamunda oder Mr Bones.



## xhitcher1 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich Suche ein Paar sehr Lustige Filme mit etwas Action egal wiealt Sie sind  

Sie sollten aber nicht all zu pervers und mit Ausdrücken bestückt sein.

Ich Suche Filme wie * Red, Prinz aus Zamunda oder Mr Bones.

Entweder Action Komödien wie Red mit Bruce Willis, in der Art?

Komödien mit Chaoten wie *Mr Bones oder Stooges*?

Oder Komödien in der Art wie *The Cleaner oder Prinz aus Zamunda*

Danke.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Februar 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Entweder Action Komödien wie Red mit Bruce Willis, in der Art?



Schon mal an Mr. und Mrs. Smith gedacht? 
Wenn Bruce Willis dann die Stirb Langsam-Reihe außer dem letzten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2015)

Du könntest dir mal die Taxi Reihe ansehen, oder Knight and Day, Wir sind die Millers, Bad Boys 1 / 2, Hot Fuzz, 21 / 22 Jump Street, Taffe Mädels ... für den Anfang


----------



## xhitcher1 (5. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du könntest dir mal die Taxi Reihe ansehen, oder Knight and Day, Wir sind die Millers, Bad Boys 1 / 2, Hot Fuzz, 21 / 22 Jump Street, Taffe Mädels ... für den Anfang



Kenn ich leider alle schon außer Knight and Day aber der ist ja mehr Action nicht Komödie? 

Wir sind die Millers kenn ich auch nicht.

Aber Bad Boys 1 & 2 ist genau mein Ding  
Genauso wie die Taxi Reihen die ich leider alle schon kenne gibt ja nur 4  Oder Police Academy  oder Mayor Payne  


Hier mal ein Tipp von mir. 

Also über diese Filme konnte ich RICHTIG lachen  

Johnny English 1 & 2 vorallem die Szene wo er *den kleinen Schlüssel zeigen will und sagt *er ist so klein das man ihm mit dem Bloßen Auge gar nicht sehen kann da hab ich lauter als das ganze Kino gelacht  * irgendwie ist dieser Stumpfe Humor genau meins  

Mr Bones *den hab ich nach der Nachtschicht vor Paar Jahren Morgens um 6 im TV als wiederholung gesehen und mich total weg geschmissen der war einfach Hammer genial  Ich konnte nimmer genau solche Chaoten Filme mag ich vorallem als er in den Spielautomaten Pinkelte und meinte das wäre eine Pissrinne  oder als der Schwarze Abführmittel gesoffen hat und dringend Kacken musste  und immer wieder Ihm ein Vogel auf den Kopf schiss  

Genau sowas Abgedrehtes ist mein Humor  

Oder Didi Der Doppelgänger vorallem die Szenen wo er sagt *Meine Sache* und Sachen Total verwechselt  einfach Genial als er dann sieht *auf den Hintern KLopfen* und dem Typ auf den Hintern klopft und dann noch fragt *war doch richtig oder?* so genial das ich mir den Film sogar als Bluray geholt habe  So verwechslungs szenen sind genau mein Geschmack.

Oder *Wie Ausgewechselt* als der eine im Körper des Anderen Steckt  Nur war mir der schon etwas zu Pervers aber von der Story her genau meins  

*Hangover 1* wo lauter Chaotische Dinge Passieren die eigentlich so gar nicht geplant waren  Hangover 2 und 3 Finde ich dann schon zu Pervers.

Was ich auch genial fand war *Die Trauzeugen* auch da musste ich bei Einigen Szenen aufpassen das ich mich vor lachen nicht einpisse  den Fand ich wenn ich Ehrlich bin sogar noch besser als Hangover  

Oder *Mr Bean der Ultimative Katastrophen Film* auch genau mein Ding, der neue *Mr Bean macht Ferien* war dagegen total langweilig  


Und jetzt Zweifel ich total an meinem Verstand und weiß nicht ob ich wirklich schon 27 Jahre alt bin  Den im Kino als ich mit meiner Freundin in Honig im Kopf ging lachte ich mir Total den Arsch ab so das meine Freundin schon sagte *sei mal leise* als der Trailer zu *Baymax Riesiges Thowabowo* Kam  ich musste so lachen als das Komische Michelin Artige Fiech sich mit Tesa die Luftlöcher zuklebte oder als es sagte *akku schwach und beim Treppe hochlaufen mit den Kopf auf die Treppenstufen knallte*  

Genau sowas ist mein Humor ich Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas einblick geben  

Ev kennst du ja noch mehr Filme die mein Gebiet entsprechen


----------



## xhitcher1 (5. Februar 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Schon mal an Mr. und Mrs. Smith gedacht?
> Wenn Bruce Willis dann die Stirb Langsam-Reihe außer dem letzten



Der Letzte Stirb Langsam ist echt total übertrieben und Schlecht Fand auch mein Dad  Mr & Mrs Smith ist nicht so meins genauso wie Kiss & Kill  

Dann eher wie im Post vorher (dem vorposter) beschrieben  Chaoten Filme  Total Abgedrehter Humor und Stumpfsinniger Humor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2015)

Mal was Altes, Unternehmen Pettycoat, 08/15 ( teilweise eher Tragikomödie ), Ein Goldfisch an der Leine, Filme mit Louis de Funes, Fröhliche Ostern ( Belmondo ), Der Tank ( James Garner ), The Visitors ( Jean Reno ).. 
Ritter der Kokosnuss, Das Leben des Brain


----------



## xhitcher1 (5. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mal was Altes, Unternehmen Pettycoat, 08/15 ( teilweise eher Tragikomödie ), Ein Goldfisch an der Leine, Filme mit Louis de Funes, Fröhliche Ostern ( Belmondo ), Der Tank ( James Garner ), The Visitors ( Jean Reno )..
> Ritter der Kokosnuss, Das Leben des Brain



Das leben des Brain ist gar nicht meins  

Luis de Funes ist auch mein Humor  kenne ich aber schon sehr viele  dennoch Danke. 

Die anderen werde ich mir mal ansehen  Siehe oben bitte meine Erklärung was mein Humor ist dort sind ein Paar Filme und die Beschreibung was ich an denen Besonderst lustig fand gelistet  

Alter der Filme ist egal solange Sie mein Geschmack treffen  

Der Schwarze Ritter oder 1 1/2 Ritter sind z.b auch  mein Geschmack oder *Der Diamanten Cop und Kindergarten Daddy*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2015)

Der rosarote Panther ( Peter Sellers und Steve Martin ), Der Wixxer, Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter, Aushilfsgangster, Django Unchained, EYJAFJALLAJÖKULL Der unaussprechliche Vulkan, Shanghai Reihe mit Jackie Chan wie vielleicht auch Rush Hour?


----------



## xhitcher1 (5. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der rosarote Panther ( Peter Sellers und Steve Martin ), Der Wixxer, Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter, Aushilfsgangster, Django Unchained, EYJAFJALLAJÖKULL Der unaussprechliche Vulkan, Shanghai Reihe mit Jackie Chan wie vielleicht auch Rush Hour?



Rush Hour kenn ich alle  

Der Wixxer ist gut  Aber kenn ich auch beide. 
Jackie Chan an sich ist nicht so meins. 
Aushilfsgangster Fand ich Langweilig  

Der mit dem Vulkan da muss ich mich noch etwas erkundigen  Der könnte was sein  

sonst noch was? Um so durchgedrehter um so besser  Durchgedreht ja *pervers* nein  Also es darf ruhig viel Schrott passieren  So wie Steve Martin Filme die sind auch meins kenne ich aber schon viele


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Februar 2015)

Wie wär's mit der nackten Kanone? (Keine Ahnung wie die Teile nummeriert sind, aber auf jeden Fall mit sehr kruden Zahlen wie 33 1/3 )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug / Raumschiff, Big Mamas Haus, die schrillen 4 auf Achse / Hilfe die Amis kommen, Schöne Bescherung, Caddyshack 1+ 2,  American Pie,  Reihe, Scary Movie Reihe, Morgen ihr Luschen, U 900, Wasserloch Nr. 3, Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe, Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr, Allein mit Onkel Buck, Auf schrägem Kurs, Filme mit Stan & Olli ...


----------



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit der nackten Kanone? (Keine Ahnung wie die Teile nummeriert sind, aber auf jeden Fall mit sehr kruden Zahlen wie 33 1/3 )



Gibt 3 und die habe ich alle in einer DVD Box  andere noch? Mayor Payne hab ich  mir heute für 3,99 bei Müller geholt


----------



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug / Raumschiff, Big Mamas Haus, die schrillen 4 auf Achse / Hilfe die Amis kommen, Schöne Bescherung, Caddyshack 1+ 2,  American Pie,  Reihe, Scary Movie Reihe, Morgen ihr Luschen, U 900, Wasserloch Nr. 3, Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe, Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr, Allein mit Onkel Buck, Auf schrägem Kurs, Filme mit Stan & Olli ...



U 900 ist doch mit dem Lockenkopf da  den Comedian an sich mag ich gar nicht wenn der Film auch so wie seine Witze ist wird der mir wohl nicht gefallen  wie ist der?

Big Mamas House hab ich schon alle Teile gesehen ist auch mein Geschmack  

American Pie ist nun gar nicht mein Geschmack.

Scary Movie kenne ich auch schon alle.

Ghost Movie fand ich auch genial  aber nur der erste Teil.

Allein  mit Onkel Buck suche ich überall ist aber überall noch sehr Teuer  

Stan & Ollie bin ich ein Riesen Fan schon seit ich 17 bin jetzt 27 und hab alle DVDs von Ihnen auch seltene Filme  

Schöne Bescherung kenne ich glaub auch schon..

Aber Big mamas house und Stan & Ollie treffen genau mein Geschmack aus deiner Liste sonst noch was in der Art oder *major payne*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

> major payne


Autsch, mit eines der schlimmsten Machwerke was beim Film möglich ist wie zb auch Babynator. Agent Ranjid

Cool & Fool, Ein Ticket für zwei, Wer ist Harry Crumb?, Schlappe Bullen beißen nicht, Fletch der Troublemaker, Drei Amigos, Stop! Oder meine Mami schießt, Addams Family, Police Academy, Top Secret, Ace Ventura, 1941, Wo bitte geht's nach Hollywood, Dr. Detroit, Die Maske, Dumm und Dümmer, Der Diktator, 666 Trau keinem mit dem du schläfst, Der letzte Lude ...



> U 900 ist doch mit dem Lockenkopf da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab den nur noch dunkel in Erinnerung aber halt Atze typisch und damit wohl kein Fehler ihn nicht zu kennen


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Bill and Ted's bogous Journey wäre auch bestimmt was. Oder die Whaynes World Filme. Austin Powers? Auch herrlich stumpf.


----------



## xhitcher1 (7. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Autsch, mit eines der schlimmsten Machwerke was beim Film möglich ist wie zb auch Babynator. Agent Ranjid
> 
> Cool & Fool, Ein Ticket für zwei, Wer ist Harry Crumb?, Schlappe Bullen beißen nicht, Fletch der Troublemaker, Drei Amigos, Stop! Oder meine Mami schießt, Addams Family, Police Academy, Top Secret, Ace Ventura, 1941, Wo bitte geht's nach Hollywood, Dr. Detroit, Die Maske, Dumm und Dümmer, Der Diktator, 666 Trau keinem mit dem du schläfst, Der letzte Lude ...
> 
> ...



Das hat nichst zu sagen das es das Schlimmste Machwerk ist das es gibt  ich fand z.b auch *Machtnix* verarsche von Matrix genial und stellenweiße auch *Love Guru*  oder wie der hieß der vor Paar Jahren die Goldene Himbeere gewann  ... 

Und Major Payne fand ich ganz ok genauso wie Police Academy und so nem kleinen Dicken der im Millitär war glaub italienischer Schauspieler kein Plan der dann von denen Verarscht wurde weiß leider den Filmtitel nimmer ist aber auch vorallem Früher ein Bekannter Schauspieler gewesen in den 90gern rum   hat auch mal en Zwilling Film mit Schwarzenegger gespielt  

Agent Ranjid fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so gut da waren wir im Kino hatte ich mir da ich Kaya Yanar eig mag viel mehr erhofft  Babynator fand ich auch nicht gut. 

Ein ticket Für Zwei ist super habe ich auf DVD  Dumm und Dümmer ist ok der neue Teil dann leider wieder etwas zu überdreht und Pervers  Aber die andren Titel werde ich mal ansehen  

Habt ihr auch Speziell was was verwechslungen Angeht oder wo einer Für ein Star gehalten wird der er gar nicht ist oder so einfach verrückte Filme?  Total verrückt um so verrückter um so besser  Nicht so *ups mir flog ein kaffee runter* sondern schon eher so *upps mir flog ein ganzes Kaffee Set runter* also wo total viel schief geht


----------



## xhitcher1 (7. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Bill and Ted's bogous Journey wäre auch bestimmt was. Oder die Whaynes World Filme. Austin Powers? Auch herrlich stumpf.



Der Typ von Austin Powers ekelt mich an  eher nicht so mein Fall, die andren kenne ich nicht mal nachgoogeln  von von Whaynes World hab ich noch nie im leben was gehört


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

> so nem kleinen Dicken der im Millitär war glaub italienischer Schauspieler kein Plan der dann von denen Verarscht wurde weiß leider den Filmtitel nimmer ist aber auch vorallem Früher ein Bekannter Schauspieler gewesen in den 90gern rum   hat auch mal en Zwilling Film mit Schwarzenegger gespielt


Danny DeVito, du meinst vielleicht Mr. Bill?

Mars Attack, Der Apartment Schreck, Goldständer , Tötet Smoochy, Tin Men, Be Cool, Space Jam, ...

Zählen nur Real Filme oder auch Zeichentrick und wie sieht es mit ev. Serien aus?



> Nicht so *ups mir flog ein kaffee runter* sondern schon eher so *upps mir flog ein ganzes Kaffee Set runter* also wo total viel schief geht



Ich kenne sehr viele Filme und besitze auch eine größere Menge aber habe nicht jeden Film fotografisch im Gedächtnis


----------



## xhitcher1 (7. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Danny DeVito, du meinst vielleicht Mr. Bill?
> 
> Mars Attack, Der Apartment Schreck, Goldständer , Tötet Smoochy, Tin Men, Be Cool, Space Jam, ...
> 
> ...



Serien weniger  Welche würdest denn vorschlagen ?  

Nein Nur Real Fime  Außer ICE AGE das ist noch ok  Alle andren finde ich zu Kindisch  

Um so verrückter um so besser  Was ich meisten Mag leute wo wo hinkommen wo sie sich gar nicht auskennen und alles Falsch machen was man Falsch machen kann oder wie in Didi der Doppelgänger das Falsche sagen  *Meine Sache, Ich brauche mehr Details* usw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

Bei den Serien vielleicht MASH oder Ein Käfig voller Helden, vielleicht noch Catweazle? Bei Filmen könnte man vielleicht es noch an Schauspielern festmachen wie A. Celentano, Marty Feldmann, Pierre Richard usw. ..


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei den Serien vielleicht MASH oder Ein Käfig voller Helden, vielleicht noch Catweazle? Bei Filmen könnte man vielleicht es noch an Schauspielern festmachen wie A. Celentano, Marty Feldmann, Pierre Richard usw. ..



Pierre Richard mag ich und mein Dad auch mit dem ich immer zusammen Sehe die Filme wo er mit dem Asterix Schauspieler machte  Ein Käfig voller Helden ist auch Witzig  Die anderen muss ich mal googlen sagen mir nichts


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

Oder auch einfach mal bei Amazon den Titel reinhacken da findet man nebenbei noch andere passende Filme. Ich habe mir gerade auch erst wieder ein paar alte Schinken geholt, nur muss ich langsam anbauen


----------



## xhitcher1 (12. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Oder auch einfach mal bei Amazon den Titel reinhacken da findet man nebenbei noch andere passende Filme. Ich habe mir gerade auch erst wieder ein paar alte Schinken geholt, nur muss ich langsam anbauen



Ja die Älteren Filme waren einfach noch besser hatten einen Humor den auch ich mochte  Was hast dir den geholt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2015)

Unter anderem die schon erwähnten Titel: Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe und auf schrägem Kurs.
Auch schon mal an Comedians gedacht wie zb. Ralf Schmitz? Die Shows hauen einen richtig vom Hocker und mehr Lachen geht kaum noch


----------



## xhitcher1 (13. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auch schon mal an Comedians gedacht wie zb. Ralf Schmitz? Die Shows hauen einen richtig vom Hocker und mehr Lachen geht kaum noch



Da hast du den selben Humor wie ich mein Lieber  ... Bei Ralf Schmidtz muss ich aber nicht über alles lachen  Aber das wo er die Leute auf die Bühne Holte und Steuerte und über Sie redete hab ich mich weg geschmissen vor lachen  genauso mag ich manchmal Kaya Yanar und Johann König  Aber wen ich gar nicht mag ist Atze Schröder , Olaf Schubert und Bülent Ceylan  auch Mittermaier und Appelt sind nicht so meins , grenzwertig ist noch Mario Barth auch wenn er immer über das selbe redet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

Na so ganz dann Gott sei Dank auch nicht da ich mir einiges nur unter Androhung von Gewalt ansehen würde. OK Atze ist wirklich prollig, Kaya einfach nur affig. Dann doch eher so etwas oder so


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2015)

Marek ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

Mit ihm könnte ich mir auch einen Film vorstellen der jedes Klischee mitnimmt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit ihm könnte ich mir auch einen Film vorstellen der jedes Klischee mitnimmt



Und Ingo dazu


----------



## xhitcher1 (16. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Danny DeVito, du meinst vielleicht Mr. Bill?



Ja genau der ist es mein Held  aber leider gibt es den nicht auf DVD zu kaufen in Ebay.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Ja genau der ist es mein Held  aber leider gibt es den nicht auf DVD zu kaufen in Ebay.



Als DVD gibt es die schon, nur verlangen die Hammerpreise dafür.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

Jepp freundliche 30 Dublonen in der Piratenbucht, aber wer ein Filmfreund ist bezahlt schon mal einen Zuschlag. Aber wenn man richtig sucht kann man auch Glück haben. Entweder warten bis er im TV gezeigt wird ( was ja nicht so selten ist ) oder mal die Fühler ausstrecken in Richtung Videothek oder 2. Hand Läden


----------



## xhitcher1 (26. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp freundliche 30 Dublonen in der Piratenbucht, aber wer ein Filmfreund ist bezahlt schon mal einen Zuschlag. Aber wenn man richtig sucht kann man auch Glück haben. Entweder warten bis er im TV gezeigt wird ( was ja nicht so selten ist ) oder mal die Fühler ausstrecken in Richtung Videothek oder 2. Hand Läden



z.b? wo?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2015)

Du könntest zb  hier im Forum ein Gesuch starten oder mal bei den lokalen Videotheken nachfragen


----------

